# Taittaa havuja portaiden eteen



## n8abx9

Ymmärrän jokaisen sanan, mutta en ymmärrä, mitä se tarkoittaa. Onko "Taittaa havuja portaiden eteen." jonkinlainen sanonta?


----------



## Armas

Ei ole sanonta.
Taittaa havuja portaiden eteen = Katkaista havupuun oksia taittamalla ja asettaa ne portaiden eteen


----------



## n8abx9

Kiitos. Miksi tekisin sitä? Onko se yleinen tapa tehdä sitä, kun teit ovat jäässä, hiekoittamisen sijaan?


----------



## Armas

Jouluna varsinkin maaseudulla laittavat koristeeksi portaiden eteen, ikkunoihin jne.
Havut tuovat tunnelmaa jouluun - Minttua ja mustikoita


----------



## n8abx9

Aaaaaaa, kiitos! 
Vähän yllätyn, että siihen sopii juuri "taittaa" verbi, koska oma mielleyhtymä olisi "rikkoa"-verbin suuntaan (vaikkapa katkaista poltettaviksi), eikä todellakaan "pienentää kauniisti ja laittaa koristeeksi".


----------



## Spongiformi

Havuihin saattoi myös puhdistaa kengänpohjia sisään tultaessa. Nykyään tarkoitukseen käytetään metallisia rappuralleja ja muovisia ruohomattoja.


----------



## n8abx9

Hienoa, kiitos. Kuulostaako "taittaa" sinun mielestäsi enemmän kengäpuhdistukselta vai eikö verbillä ole tässä väliä?


----------



## Spongiformi

Taittaa tarkoittaa jonkin objektin vääntämistä niin, että syntyy taitos, eli terävä kulma. Jos kyseinen esine ei kestä moista taittamista, niin se usein katkeaa. Oksat usein katkeavat, joskaan eivät aina. Tuoreet, nuoret oksat voivat olla hyvin sitkeitä. Paperin ja kankaan kaltaiset materiaalit kestävät hyvin taittamista. Jos ihmiseltä taitetaan niskat nurin, se tietää kuolemaa.

Esimerkkilauseessasi verbillä ei ole mitään erityistä väliä, koska se tarkoittaa vain oksien katkaisemista sopivan pituisiksi, kuten Armas sanoi.

Taittaminen tarkoittaa myös jonkin julkaisun, sanomalehden tai kirjan sivujen graafista suunnittelua (taitto), mutta sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä tämän asian kanssa.


----------

